# Audi TT Stalls while driving won't restart for a few minutes.



## Epzen (Sep 11, 2007)

For the past week or so I have been having an issue with my 01 225 TT Quattro stalling while driving then not restarting right away if I leave it sit for several minutes and try to start it every now and then it always restarts. When it stalls the engine simply cuts out and the tach reads zero. All electronics and the radio stays on which makes me think its not an ignition switch issue I have searched several forums and read about some similar issues but no one has a clear cut answer. Most of the threads seems to blame either the engine speed sensor or the cam shaft sensor. I do have a CEL and am getting the TT taken to a shop Wed. but they aren't to crazy about foreign cars and the nearby VW/Audi specialist has a backlog of months. I was wondering if anyone had any advice before I shell out a couple hundred bucks on sensors.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Where do you live? You should try to find someone with VAGCOM in your area- you might be able to pinpoint the issue on your own and fix it yourself.

This sounds identical to issues people were having on QuattroWorld, it was the crank position sensor over there and here's a writeup on how to change it:

http://wiki.quattroworld.com/index.php/TT.Mk1_Engine_Speed_Sensor_Replacement


----------



## Epzen (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm located in NE Iowa zip 50677 I may just have the shop replace the sensor unless the codes say something different. I drove maybe 6 blocks to the store and back today and it died twice and my tools are at my dads farm 16 miles away. Thank you for digging up that article I searched for hours relating to this problem but didn't turn it up.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

No problem - I think in that wiki or in the TT FAQ on this page you will find a lot of useful information, but there is also a Vagcom location tool there too. You might be able to find someone in your area who can lend you a hand in the diagnostic process.


----------



## Epzen (Sep 11, 2007)

Took it into the shop today the CEL was code P0411 Secondary Air Injection System. The shop didn't have a VAGCOM and used a generic reader. My understanding is this air pump is more of an emission related feature so I doubt that even if its got a vacuum leak its causing the engine to suddenly die with no sputter or rough idle related symptoms that a vacuum leak would cause. They cleared the code and it didn't return anyway. I think ill order the crank position sensor and install it to see if that solves the issue. It almost seems like the faulty sensor might be heat related as well as I can drive on the highway for miles but after a short stop with the engine off or stop and go driving the engine dying is more likely to happen. I'd welcome any ideas on why a sensor error wouldn't throw a CEL and error code.


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, your right about the secondary air injection system...I dont even have it anymore. A senor will almost always through a code. You might be looking at something that is hardware related. Maybe its your fueling/fuel pump??? just a guess though, best of luck.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

the PO of my TT said he had the same thing happen to him on a semi regular basis. 
Engine would cut out and would start up after a few minutes of cool down. 
He had it diagnosed as a bad coolant temp sensor (common issue on all 1.8Ts and can cause lots of weird issues). Although it never happened to me I just replaced the coolant temp sensor within a day of picking up the car and haven't had a single issue since. 

Either way, you should ALWAYS have a spare CTS if you own a 1.8T... its a 3 minute DIY and is known to fail quite regularly. 

good luck :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Does sound like a coolant temp sensor to me, worth tracking down a VAGCOM to check for sure. If you do need a CTS, ours are right here for $15: 

 

And like *trixx* said, it's worth having around (especially at this price).


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Does sound like a coolant temp sensor to me, worth tracking down a VAGCOM to check for sure. If you do need a CTS, ours are right here for $15:
> And like *trixx* said, it's worth having around (especially at this price).


 Do you guys also stock the "blue square connector" CTS for the same price?


----------



## Epzen (Sep 11, 2007)

I looked and it appears my TT still has the older type black coolant sensor I'm gonna replace it with a green one today and order a engine position sensor online since the dealership wants 140 bucks for one. Maybe ill get lucky and the green sensor alone will fix the issue and I won't need to hassle with the crankshaft sensor. I still wish it would throw an error code to point me in the right direction has anyone else had a sensor fail without throwing a code.


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

My CTS failed without a code... 
my TT also uses the old dark blue square connector CTS. the part numbers are the same as the green CTS except one has an "A" at the end of the part number and the other doesn't. 

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Def sounds like a crank position sensor, or maybe the hall sensor on the cams. 

I also had a CPS go without codes. Its easy to replace.


----------



## Epzen (Sep 11, 2007)

I appreciate all the responses I already replaced the CTS and am awaiting the crank sensor in the mail. I'm gonna try to take the TT to work today hopefully she doesn't stall out and leave me driving my Corrado with a wrecked suspension.


----------



## Epzen (Sep 11, 2007)

After replacing the CTS it continues to stall out. I have the crank sensor on order in the mean time I was going to investigate the code the engine gave me regarding the secondary air pump. I have read a few threads where people say the vacuum hoses around the pump "collapsed" would a broken or obstructed vacuum hose cause a sudden stall at speed like I have been seeing. Then after the engine stalls and sits for a time the collapsed hose reopens allowing a restart? Where are some other common failings of the vacuum system on the 1.8T?


----------



## wolfievr6 (Nov 20, 2009)

Im having the exact same problem on my car, even the same code P0411. Did you get your car fixed? And if you did what was the problem? Please help


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

wolfievr6 said:


> Im having the exact same problem on my car, even the same code P0411. Did you get your car fixed? And if you did what was the problem? Please help


 when the car stalls out, will it restert after it cools down? 

if it does, next time i stalls out check to see if you have spark by pulling a coil check for arch, if no spark id say crankshaft position sensor.


----------



## Charlie_M (Mar 23, 2011)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> when the car stalls out, will it restert after it cools down?
> 
> if it does, next time i stalls out check to see if you have spark by pulling a coil check for arch, if no spark id say crankshaft position sensor.


 Another good check is to see if your tach moves while cranking. If not, then probably a bad crank position sensor.


----------



## wolfievr6 (Nov 20, 2009)

First time it happen when I was at a light, after about 2 minutes of cranking it it started fine and I drove it for about 100 miles in a 48 hour period and then it stalled on me again, I cranked it for a few minutes and it wouldnt start so I let it sit for about 30 min and then it started again. At the moment it starts fine but I havent driven the car.


----------



## peter139 (May 4, 2005)

90% fuel pump relay located under the dash. 

Take it out and check the soldering points. Re-soldering these point will solve the problem.(or buy a new one)


----------



## wolfievr6 (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone, Im going to replace the crank sensor, temperature sensor and will check the fuel pump relay, hopefully one of this things will fix it. Will let you guys know.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

wolfievr6 said:


> Thanks everyone, Im going to replace the crank sensor, temperature sensor and will check the fuel pump relay, hopefully one of this things will fix it. Will let you guys know.


 Good luck. I would start with the crank position sensor. Had this happen on several cars over the years.


----------



## wolfievr6 (Nov 20, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> Good luck. I would start with the crank position sensor. Had this happen on several cars over the years.


 Thanks, I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## wolfievr6 (Nov 20, 2009)

**UPDATE**
I replaced the crank sensor and the temperature sensor on my TT about a month ago and I havent had a problem since. I definatly think it was the crank sensor that was bad on my car. Hopefully this will help someone. Thanks again to all of you that help out.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

wolfievr6 said:


> **UPDATE**
> I replaced the crank sensor and the temperature sensor on my TT about a month ago and I havent had a problem since. I definatly think it was the crank sensor that was bad on my car. Hopefully this will help someone. Thanks again to all of you that help out.


Good to hear :thumbup:


----------



## 2363david (5 mo ago)

Doooglasss said:


> No problem - I think in that wiki or in the TT FAQ on this page you will find a lot of useful information, but there is also a Vagcom location tool there too. You might be able to find someone in your area who can lend you a hand in the diagnostic process.dies out it won't start for w


That's what my 2001 tt, is doing but when it does diell0 out it won't start for an hr or toom..k


----------

